# Hechtfilet in Käsekruste



## canaryw (29. Juni 2013)

halloooo

ich hab anzubieten:

HECHT IN KÄSEKRUSTE

man braucht:

- Filet
- Mehl
- 2-3 Eier
- 200g geriebenen Käse

für die Soße:
- Weißwein
- sahne o. einen Schuss Milch
- evtl. gemüsebrühe

das filet (ohne Haut) wird in mehl gewendet und anschließend in der eier käse panade gewendet! die panade mit salz und pfeffer würzen! die filets von beiden seiten goldbraun in der pfanne braten und dann noch ca. 10 min bei 160° im ofen garen. währenddessen den bratensatz mit weißwein ablöschen und etwas schlagsahne dazugeben zum binden. das ganze einkochen lassen und mit salz, pfeffer ggf. etwas brühe und einen schuss zitrone ablöschen!

als beilage eignet sich reis, evtl. etwas gemüse

lg


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

Und die Tonnen an Gräten? Rezept klingt gut,  aber bei so vielen Gräten vergeht mir der Spaß


----------



## dennisk19899 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

welche Gräten?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3-GLr9bTXM&feature=player_embedded 
|rolleyes


----------



## canaryw (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

Nimmst halt an andern fisch... allerdings ist bei fischen mit weniger festem fleisch die garzeit im ofen geschenkt!


----------



## labralehn (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> Und die Tonnen an Gräten? Rezept klingt gut,  aber bei so vielen Gräten vergeht mir der Spaß



Wenn Du anstelle des Hechtes, wie im Rezept vorgegeben, ein Rotauge nimmst, dann ist das Dein Problem mit den Gräten.

Ich finde das Rezept sehr interessant und werde es demnächst mal nachkochen, allerdings werde ich den Hecht nicht bei 160° im Backofen, sondern nur bei 120°C zubereiten.

Und ich wünsche dem Threadersteller, daß er endlich mal die Gross- und Kleinschreibung einsetzt. Das ist immer mühsam hier bei Leuten mitzulesen, die penetrant alles klein schreiben.


----------



## Scholle 0 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

Wie verhält sich eigentlich der Käse in der Pfanne?
Wird er vom Ei gebunden, oder zerläuft er?
MfG Scholle


----------



## Franky (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

So leid es mit an der Stelle tut - aber eine "Packung geriebener Käse" sowas von igittipfui...
Am besten finde ich für sowas immer einen "Käsemix", den man selbst schnell zusammenreibt. Eine Vierkantreibe hat ja eigentlich jeder im Haus...  
Als lecker hat sich für mich dabei Emmentaler, ein harter und würziger Bergkäse (oder auch parmigiano reggiano, grana padano u.v.a.m.  ) und Edamer bzw Gouda herausgestellt (für den "zarten Schmelz" ).
Ist auch für Käsespätze eine sauleckere Sache - oder Hähnchen, Schweinefilet oder oder oder... 
Aber Packung??? Neeeeeeee, geht ja gaaa nich!


----------



## canaryw (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

Genau und die Eier ja vom Bauern.... es soll hier nur ein Rezeptvorschlag sein! Was jeder damit macht, ist jedem selbst überlassen!

Ich freue mich über sinnige Vorschläge und Rezeptabwandlungen 
Alles andere gehört hier nicht her


Danke!


----------



## canaryw (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

Das Ei im der Panade hält den Käse gut zusammen! Die Pfanne muss richtig heiß sein, am besten beschichtet und mit etwas Öl. Die Temperatur schwankt natürlch von Ofen zu Ofen aber im Prinzip schieb ich ihn einfach nur nochmal kurz rein um ihn ganz durchzugaren und die Kruste richtig kross zu bekommen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*



canaryw schrieb:


> halloooo
> 
> ich hab anzubieten:
> 
> ...




Also erst in Mehl, dann in Ei und dann in dem Käse wälzen?

Wenn ich das anbrate, verbrennt der Käsen dann nicht?

wahrscheinlich erfolgt der "richtige" Garvorgang im Ofen...

Beim Braten scheint mir kaum Sud austreten zu können , den man irgendwie abbinden könnte - das Teil ist durch die Panade doch "abgeschlossen" #c

Vllt. noch mit Fischfond nacharbeiten...

Schönen stück-Käse finde ich auch ein muss - aber

DANKE für´s Rezept !!!

R.S.


----------



## canaryw (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

Erst in Mehl und dann in dann in der Panade (Ei-Käse Mischung)! Der Käse verbindet sich beim braten mit dem Ei! 

Fischfond zum ablöschen werd ich des nächste Mal ausprobieren!

Nächstes Rezept werd ich wohl lieber wieder auf chefkoch.de posten da hab ich dann wenigstens des Theater nich... da wird nach dem Nachkochen kommentiert 

Aber hey 
Es wurde mir noch nicht vorgeworfen dass ich nicht released hab ^^


----------



## Kotzi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

Man wirft dir eher eine Käsepanade mit Tütenkäse vor... das eindeutig schlimmere vergehen  
Danke fürs teilen aber ich finde das mit dem Tütenkäse ist berechtigte Kritik, das geht vieeel leckerer.


----------



## canaryw (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

So geändert! 

Viel spaß damit


----------



## Leng_Sucher (21. August 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

Tütenkäse!!?? 
Na und ?? Woher kommt denn der Käse in der Tüte? Doch wohl auch nur vom frischen Stück gerieben (maschinell zwar, aber vom Stück)! Oder vermutet man in der Tüte etwa "Käse-Ersatz" oder vorher Tiefgekühltes?? Wohl kaum...! Also allenfalls eine Frage des Preises und unverletzten Fingerspitzen (Reibe), nicht mehr und nicht weniger denke ich! 
Die Eier zum panieren kauft Ihr ganz sicher auch aus der Packung und holt sie nicht direkt aus der Henne, oder??!! Also immer Ball flach halten, erst recht beim Käse!


----------



## feko (30. September 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

ich teste es morgen mal canaryw


----------



## kleinerWelli (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*



leng_sucher schrieb:


> tütenkäse!!??
> Na und ?? Woher kommt denn der käse in der tüte? Doch wohl auch nur vom frischen stück gerieben (maschinell zwar, aber vom stück)! Oder vermutet man in der tüte etwa "käse-ersatz" oder vorher tiefgekühltes?? Wohl kaum...! Also allenfalls eine frage des preises und unverletzten fingerspitzen (reibe), nicht mehr und nicht weniger denke ich!
> Die eier zum panieren kauft ihr ganz sicher auch aus der packung und holt sie nicht direkt aus der henne, oder??!! Also immer ball flach halten, erst recht beim käse!


----------



## Bronni (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

Hi,
  das Rezept hört sich gut an, werde es mal testen. Kann aber auch noch eine weitere Variante beisteuern. Vor Jahren habe ich an der Ostseeküste Zander mit Sauerkraut belegt und mit Käse überbacken gegessen. Also in der Pfanne angebraten und im Ofen mit Grill gar ziehen lassen. Der Käse darf durch den Grill ruhig etwas Farbe annehmen.
  Anfänglich war über diese Variante etwas irritiert,  aber es hat hervorragend geschmeckt.
  Viele Grüße
  Bronni


----------



## Kotzi (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

Weil ich es gerade erst gelesen habe @ Leng-Sucher

Käse ist nicht gleich Käse, ich mag den normalen langweiligen Standartkäse ala Gouda, Emmentaler, Butterkäse etc eh nicht, aber in den fertigen geriebenen Käsepackungen sind Trennmitteldrin damit der "geriebene" Käse nicht aneinanderpappt. Schmeckt man übrigends auch.
Ein bisschen Gruyere oder Blauschimmelkäse drunter würden das ganze auch merklich aufpeppen.


----------



## Leng_Sucher (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet in Käsekruste*

@ Kotzi

Alles totale Geschmacksache mit den Käsesorten. Da wirst Du mir beipflichten müssen. Wenn ich aus den Tüten, die ich kaufe, den geriebenen Käse mit der Hand herausnehme, um etwas damit zu bestreuen, dann habe ich meist sehr wohl einen susammen-"gebappten" Käseball in der Hand, welchen ich erst mit den Fingerspitzen auseinanderbröseln muss um ihn zu streuen!! Aber sei es wie es sei...  Auf frischer Pasta habe ich auch ein Stück Parmesan mit Reibe im Anschlag, aber nur weil diese eine Sorte mir in groberen Spänen einfach besser schmeckt als Gouda oder Emmentaler! Jedem das Seine. Ich bleibe dabei, es ist und beleibt Geschmacksache und jedem seiner eigenen künstlerischen Freiheit überlassen. 
How--- mehr möchte ich dem nicht hinzufügen #h


----------

